# Selling On Bonanzle?



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am selling used books on Bonanzle and have some of my guitar strings listed there as well. It is pretty new so there are not a lot of sales yet. There are no fees to list your products and only after you have sold. The sellers are alot of people that either still sell on eBay, or have left there and are selling on Bonanzle. I just wondered if anyone else here sells there? If so, leave your link and I will add it to my blog to try to get more traffic there. 

katlupe


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

I've been back and forth over Bonanzle with a fine toothed comb, as I am looking for an ebay alternative. I don't think the sales are there - I've been watching other ppls inventory and sales routines there - and it is just not happening there either... Does anybody do well there? Would love to hear!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am fairly new to it so I can't really say. I joined in 2009 and just went back about a month or so ago. I have had 2 sales so far. I sell books and guitar strings mostly so here is a thread I was reading about the book sales:
book sales on Bonanzle.

I am hoping to make more sales by using social media. I like this site and will try to stick it out since I have no fees to list on there. Just trying to promote it the best I can. I know it is no eBay or Amazon but they cost me so much, and then if I don't get the sales I am really in the hole. 

katlupe


----------

